# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  طلب مســـاعدة عن شروح المفصل

## أبو مهند المصري

أرجو من أساتذتي وزملائي الأجلاء إرشادي إلى كتب شروح المفصل، حيث إني بصدد إعداد دراسة عن شروح المفص دراسة موازنة

----------


## موسي بن عقبة

شرح المفصل لابن يعيش
شرح المفصل في صنعة الإعراب الموسوم بالتخمير 
الأول
الثاني
الثالث
الرابع

----------


## أبو مهند المصري

أخي موسى جزاكم الله خيراً ، وأحسن إليكم ، ولكني أمتلك هذين الكتابين في مكتبتي، وكل ما أرجوه بل آمله أن تكون هناك شروح أخرى، فقد جاوزت التسعين ، والله المعين، وأسأله لي ولكم ولأحبابنا التوفيق والسداد.

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=37063
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=23094
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=34617
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=22873
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=8457

----------


## أبو إلياس الرافعي

في مكتبة الآداب كتاب المفصل راجعه الدكتور رمضان عبد التواب، وفي أول الدراسة بحث عن شروح المفصل كاملة. فعليك به.

----------


## موسي بن عقبة

> فقد جاوزت التسعين ، والله المعين.


أطال اللهُ في عمرك يا جدي وأعطاك الصحة

----------


## أبو مهند المصري

أخي  أبو إلياس جزاكم الله خيرا على تفاعلك معي، ولكن الكتاب الذي ذكرته هو" المفصل في صنعة الإعراب" للزمخشري، وقد حققه الدكتور/خالد إسماعيل حسان، وهو في الأصل رسالته لنيل درجة الدكتوراه بإشراف أستاذنا الدكتور/ رمضان عبدالتواب عليه سحائب الرضوان. وقد راجعته فوجدته في ص20 من الدراسة ذكر تسعة شروح فقط ، ولم يحل إلى أماكن وجودها سواء أكانت مطبوعة أم مخطوطة أم مفقودة، إلا أنه يحمد له أن ذكرنا برسالة في كلية دار العلوم ففيها غنية، وكانت هذه الرسالة في عام1996م ومنذ هذا الزمان وكل يوم فيه الجديد، فأنا أسأل هل وقع أحد من أساتذتنا الأجلاء على شرح للمفصل مطبوع، هذا كل ما أرجوه، وأسأل الله لي ولكم التيسير.

----------


## أبو مهند المصري

أكرر الطلب - بإلحاح يشفعه رجاء -
هل وقع أحد من أحبابي على شرح أبيات المفصل للجرجاني بتحقيق العلامة محمد عبده - طيب الله ثراه-، وكذلك كتب:
المفضل في شرح المفصل، إثبات المحصل في شرح المفصل، شرح شواهد المفصل للخوارزمي 
أرجو الرد

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

ممكن ينفعك هذا الرابط فيدلك على ما ترغب وتحب:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=8421

----------


## أبو مهند المصري

رجاء
أسأل الأعزاء في مجلسنا العلمي. هل وقع أحد منكم على مخطوط " عرائس المفصل من نفائس المفصل" للرازي؟ مع العلم أن هناك رسالة في دار العلوم بالقاهرة حقق فيها باب الأفعال.
أم هل طبع الكتاب كاملا ؟ وفي أي مكان.

----------


## داود مرزا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
إخواني بارك الله فيكم 
أبحث الآن إلى كتاب شرح شواهد المفصل، 
ومن عنده الكتاب مرفوعًا فليتحفنا به، 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## وليد الفراجي

اليك أخي العزيز بعض شروح المفصل :
1-الإقليد في شرح المفصل الحندي احمد بن محمود بن عمر (700هـ) تحـ محمود احمد الدرويش ط:1، الادارة العامة للثقافة 2-والنشر :جامعة محمد بن سعود 1423هـ-2002م.
 3-الإيضاح في شرح المفصل، أبو عمرو عثمان بن عمر المعروف بابن الحاجب النحوي (646ه)، تحـ: وتقديم: د. موسى بناي ألعليلي، مطبعة العاني - بغداد: 1982م.
 4- التخمير (شرح المفصل) : لصدر الأفاضل القاسم بن الحسين الخوارزمي (617هـ). تح : د. عبد الرحمن بن سليمان العثيمين / بيروت : دار الغرب الإسلامي / ط:1 1990م . 
5- المقتبس في توضيح ما التبس (شرح المفصل) تأليف: أبي عاصم علي بن عمر الفقهيهي الإسفندري (ت698هـ) اسم الباحث: مطيع الله بن عواض السلمي إشراف: الأستاذ الدكتور محسن بن سالم العميري جامعة أم القرى/ كلية اللغة العربية سنة 1424هـ
6- غاية المحصَّل في شرح المفصَّل؛ من القسم الثاني "قسم الأفعال" إلى قسم المشترك؛ دراسة وتحقيق.تأليف: عبد الواحد بن عبد الكريم بن خلف الزملكاني (ت 651هـ). تحقيق: أسماء بنت محمد صالح الحبيب إشراف: الأستاذ الدكتور/ رياض الخوام : جامعة أم القرى-كلية اللغة العربية-قسم الدراسات العليا-فرع اللغة والنحو والصرف

----------


## رافت الفلوجي

اخواني هناك شرح للعكبري (ت: 616 هـ) اسمه: المحصل في ايضاح المفصل، أو المسترشد في شرح المفصل، فهل هو مطبوع او محقق؟ أفيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## رافت الفلوجي

شرح العكبري لم يذكره احد !!!!! وهو مهم جدا

----------


## أيوب عبدالصمد

شكرا جزيلا

----------

